# Cant read a cap value on the dark rift



## Aria51 (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm building a dark rift delay. On the board I got on the bottom left corner there are three caps. The bottom one is a 1 uf and just above that is a spot for another cap that looks like it has been obliterated by a Sharpie. We don't have build docs yet but does anyone know the correct value of the component that goes in there?
Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Dec 27, 2019)

That value has been changed to 1nF, that's the reason it's marked out.

I'm working on build docs right this moment. (edit: Done)

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/DarkRiftDelay.pdf


----------



## Aria51 (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

